# Where did you spend your last $25? (heavy pictures)



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

I need a haircut, laudry soap and coffee cream. Tough luck, I only have $25 left in my pocket. I guess I can manage having a long hair for a couple of days, I'll go to the grocery instead. But what's this? This kijiji item looks interesting, best offer takes this home. Okay, I'll try my luck here. Next thing I know, I am cleaning this 1994 Univega CB 6.3 carbon frame with XT brakes and LX cranks. I guess I rather have black coffee, hobo hair and odorless clothes  So where did your spend your last remaining money?


























































This will keep me busy for couple of winter weeks.


----------



## Doctorsti (May 25, 2008)

I only count 7 carbon tubes... decal says 8:skep: . Nice find though, I love finding stuff like that at estate sales or yard sales. That should make a nice single speed.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

that is a great deal... good on you... I love the garage sales myself. Just had a friend find a good condition Giant NSR1 for free on hard rubbish day here... madness... just need wheels.

Enjoy the best $25 you prob ever spent!


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

Doctorsti said:


> I only count 7 carbon tubes... decal says 8:skep: . Nice find though, I love finding stuff like that at estate sales or yard sales. That should make a nice single speed.


haha.. yes, i am still looking for the 8th tube. and this frame is not as light as you think, being a carbon. i guess that's how germans do it, or taiwanese  my technium feels lighter.



chumbox said:


> Enjoy the best $25 you prob ever spent!


thanks! i always end up with cheap score like this (a junker to some) and ending up spending $150+ on parts  this will be another fun build, i'll give myself a week to finish this. :thumbsup:


----------



## whos that guy (Jul 15, 2008)

Doctorsti said:


> I only count 7 carbon tubes... decal says 8:skep: . Nice find though, I love finding stuff like that at estate sales or yard sales. That should make a nice single speed.


The 8th is the where the fork goes through the headset. Or at least i think that's where it would be.

Great find tho. My last 25 was on 2 cogs. I think you win this deal.


----------



## jaydilinger (Oct 10, 2008)

2 chainstays
2 seatstays
1 seat tube
1 down tube
1 top tube
1 head tube
= 8 carbon tubes = $25 = awesome deal:thumbsup:


----------



## ATBScott (Jun 4, 2006)

That head tube looks like an aluminum chunk to me... Don't see any CF there - unless there is a "window" in the front with CF showing through...


----------



## jaydilinger (Oct 10, 2008)

You see alot of cheap carbon stuff is aluminum wrapped with carbon, well Univega had their most creative idea of carbon wrapped with aluminum. :skep:


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

mmm..... Ice Salt


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

the 8th tube is within the wishbone/monostay according to one retrobike member. ice salt is way cheaper than table salt for all around cooking.


----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)

sweet find!


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

ferday said:


> sweet find!


I am starting to think that Calgary is a gold mine for old bikes and good SS projects, I missed quite a few though, a 90's high end Kona and '04 KHS Solo One which both sold under hundred. :madman:


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

well i dunno about calgary but i can GUARANDAMNTEE you that toronto ISN'T the place to be for cheap projects.

500$ for a kyfe'd nishiki continental? gedouddaheeere!

(congrats on the carbon score!)


----------



## Rufudufus (Apr 27, 2004)

February must be $25 Univega month. Here's the bike I just picked up at auction for $25:









And not just a frame, it has wheels, a seat, and everything. But no carbon.

It's 1993-ish Alpina Uno, paint's in great shape. I bought it to have an extra bike when my nephews visit, but now I'm thinkin it would make a nice single speed.


----------



## scooter916 (Jan 2, 2006)

Rufudufus said:


> February must be $25 Univega month. Here's the bike I just picked up at auction for $25:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hope you plan on buying a new fork???? cause that ones bent back pretty good, check to make sure the headtube isn't ovalized.
if its ovalized you just threw #25 down the drain


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

don't freak out if your headtube is ovalized, that's how univega designed some of their frame to add stiffness. internally it is round, pop the headset cups out if you are in doubt.

nice score btw :thumbsup:


----------



## stumonky (Mar 27, 2004)

You fellas must be scoring these deals from the Tyrone Biggums of the world!!!

$25 a score sounds fishy to me (unless the yearly inflation of crack-rock has went up...)


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

i don't think the fella who sold me the stuff know anything about bikes, xt v-brakes alone fetch around $40 a set. who knows what's his reason for selling, a score is a score, maybe he's just being nice.


----------



## Rufudufus (Apr 27, 2004)

fishcreek said:


> don't freak out if your headtube is ovalized, that's how univega designed some of their frame to add stiffness. internally it is round, pop the headset cups out if you are in doubt.
> 
> nice score btw :thumbsup:


Thanks. Looking at the pic, the fork does look bent back a bit. I only had about a minute to check out the bike before bidding closed, so I missed that. It does have an oval downtube, wouldn't surprise me if the headtube was oval too.


----------



## octotat (Feb 24, 2009)

Though not super light, those older lugged carbon tube bikes had a SUPPLE ride. Great SS project bike!


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

i finished the project in less than a week using old parts i have. gearing was 42:15. i really hated the way it looked, but heck, it is running.










after an upgrade of my raleigh chill, i managed to have more parts to put on this poor bike. i bought a raceface dh chainring from pinkbike for $10 and a new sram pc-48 chain.

i scored a mint rigid fork from volunteering at a lbs and rattle canned it black. gearing is now lower with 38:15.










this will be my commuter bike for summer, but if it is worthy of trail riding, i can manage to squeeze a 32:18 gearing to it.


----------



## ReD_tomato (Jun 25, 2006)

looks freakin schweet!


----------



## ravencrow (Feb 13, 2009)

Nice find mate!


----------



## edray (Oct 3, 2004)

Sweet whip dude, that is going to be fun.
My last $25 was spent on the following:
Toothpaste
Chainring bolts 
Coffee [Dunkin French Vanilla of course]
CK Top Cap
Beer..
ahhh college


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

Rufudufus said:


> Thanks. Looking at the pic, the fork does look bent back a bit. I only had about a minute to check out the bike before bidding closed, so I missed that. It does have an oval downtube, wouldn't surprise me if the headtube was oval too.


Oval and ovalized are two different things. The headtube may be oval-shaped on the outside, but on the inside it should be round. Ovalization can occur when a headset isn't fitted properly, isn't adjusted well, or suffers some sort of impact that causes it to deform.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Apr 11, 2007)

I just spent more than 25$ on my new tuggnut. I'm still trying to learn how to do this SS thing on the cheap


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

Where my last $25 went.


----------



## Godzilla77 (Feb 20, 2010)

*Univega Alpina Sport*

Just won this today on eBay. I haven't went to pick it up yet, probably will tomorrow evening. It set me back $25 and I have tires/tubes, a seat, grips and a brand new chain already so it shouldn't cost too much or be too much work to get it going again. They said it is a 90's but not sure what year and that it has been sitting behind the garage for years. I am all about fixing it up though, I love the 90's mtbs.

If anyone can tell me the exact year buy seeing that pictures that would be awesome.

Thanks

Here's the specs they put on eBay.
A few specs & approx. dimensions:
Frame: Chromoly Performance Double Butted Frame, Chromoly Rear Stays, Tange
Derailer: Shimano
Wheels: 26x1.50 HE VP-20 Araya Japan
Top tube: ~ 21-3/4" (measured to centerpoint of bisecting framing)
Seat tube: ~ 15-1/2"
Seat to ground height: adjustable seat; as shown ~34"-35"
Bar to ground height: ~ 28-1/8" (measured at mid-point (bar angles down))

These pics are from the eBay seller, I will post more when I get it fixed up.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

nice score! should be a fun build. i'm working on one bike myself, $10 for a complete Trek 820 at a garage sale! threw all the altus parts in the garbage where they belong...


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

Nice find and great build. The XT brakes alone are worth more than you paid! I'm curious to know how it rides.

Here are a couple craigslist univega scores I've made. I got the alpina comp for $20 and parted it for around $300 and I got the road bike for $10 and sold it $200. They made some great bikes that people tend to overlook because of the name.


----------



## bgfthntr (May 18, 2009)

p nut said:


> Where my last $25 went.


+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

I think you paid $25 too much for this one. 


Rufudufus said:


> February must be $25 Univega month. Here's the bike I just picked up at auction for $25:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

I keep looking for bike like this near me and have only found junk so far  I'm very jealous. 

I spent my last $25 on a set of shifters *ducks for cover*. Slowly piecing together a parts bin geared MTB and picked up some old-school friction shifters. It's been too long; not sure I'm ready for the world of indexing adjustments and shifter frustration


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

*another steal of a deal*

rather than creating a new thread, i'll just add this one here where it belong. cheap bike.

this is a 2007 Trek Cruiser Classic with lovely pinstriping, almost in mint condition.

the owner contacted me after posting an online ad looking for a cruiser project, actually a coaster klunker thingy project. see https://forums.mtbr.com/singlespeed/klunking-762232.html. was sold dirt cheap because there are few parts that are stolen, score. :thumbsup:










after making few parts changes to make it offroad worthy, bike is looking pretty decent. still working on the rear wheel and looking for parts for the front cockpit.

this will be an anti-umarth bike for sure if i can't find a fork with canti studs. :nono:


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

Nice thread, don't recall seeing it on the first go'round. Nice find, Fish. If I may... where the **** do you find all these finds?

ps. $25 less $15 to feed ChumBucket's addiction, oh yeah $10 for ski wax... yup, still broke.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

there are LOTS around here that is project worthy, its just too bad that you can't buy them all. but there are some that is ridiculously wtf priced too. we have quite a few used item websites here similar to craigslist.

i noticed that most people here where i live hesitate to sell their unwanted stuff unless someone is desperately looking for it.

most of the time you'll kick yourself in the nuts when you buy a $40 part and then a $60 full bike will show up the next day.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

*just about..*


----------



## Aaron127 (Sep 17, 2012)

*Univega Alpina Uno*

I have the same exact bike color and everything im tying to get specs and info on this bike and the only ting i found was that it was built in Germany By of course Univega let me know what u find ok on this bike.


----------

